# Bedroom with 3 adults = 3 meals?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I have booked a bedroom for three adults ( yes I know it will tight ). My understanding is we will all get meals. But the guest reward agent reminded me that we only get 2 meals. I didn't ask her, she volunteered this info. which implied it may be some new policy perhaps?

From the Amtrak website:

" As Sleeper Service passengers, you and your sleeping car companions (up to the maximum passenger capacity for your accommodation) are entitled to receive all regular meals as part of your accommodations. "


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> I have booked a bedroom for three adults ( yes I know it will tight ). My understanding is we will all get meals. But the guest reward agent reminded me that we only get 2 meals. I didn't ask her, she volunteered this info. which implied it may be some new policy perhaps?
> From the Amtrak website:
> 
> " As Sleeper Service passengers, you and your sleeping car companions (up to the maximum passenger capacity for your accommodation) are entitled to receive all regular meals as part of your accommodations. "


The Amtrak website says:


Meals included

Designed for *two passengers*

Large picture window

Upper and lower berths

Armchair and sofa (converts to lower berth)

Private sink, vanity, private toilet and shower

Electrical outlets

Climate control

Individual reading lights

Garment rack

Fold-down table

Fresh towels and bed linens

Soap and shower amenities

Personal service (turn-down, coffee, paper, make-up bed)

Bottled water

Daily newspaper

Since it is designed for two, they will probably only let you have two meals. I'm amazed they let you book it with three adults. Sometimes they will allow two adults and a child.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

The suggested capacity is 2, but the max. capacity is 3. They had no problem booking it for three adults, but they want you to call so they can warn you about the size. Is there any verbage on the website that says the max. capacity is 3? I want to print that out before my trip in case I get denied any of my free meals


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> The suggested capacity is 2, but the max. capacity is 3. They had no problem booking it for three adults, but they want you to call so they can warn you about the size. Is there any verbage on the website that says the max. capacity is 3? I want to print that out before my trip in case I get denied any of my free meals


I didn't see anything but 2 as the max in the bedroom.

We've had these discussion on the forum before and if I remember correctly, two adults and a child only got them two adult meals, no free one for the child.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > The suggested capacity is 2, but the max. capacity is 3. They had no problem booking it for three adults, but they want you to call so they can warn you about the size. Is there any verbage on the website that says the max. capacity is 3? I want to print that out before my trip in case I get denied any of my free meals
> ...


This came up on our just completed 16state/9 segment adventure of the West.A couple had a child in their roomette and when the

SA came by for dinner time reservations that told her three, she informed them that only 2 pax were allowed to eat as fiirst class

pax,the child wasnt included!I read the web sight the same way,dont know who told them about three max but its not correct

whether in a roomette or a "deluxe" bedroom! dont have any idea about the family bedroom,Im sure OPs can

answer this????


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Aug 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> Is there any verbage on the website that says the max. capacity is 3? I want to print that out before my trip in case I get denied any of my free meals


There is no verbiage anywhere that says "3". The website and the printed literature all say "2".

I am pretty sure that you will be denied the third meal. Either immediately, or when the LSA checks/audits the signed checks and determines you stole a meal w/o paying for it. That's when the conductor comes a knocking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

The website specifically says, " As Sleeper Service passengers, you and your sleeping car companions (*up to the maximum passenger capacity for your accommodation*) are entitled to receive all regular meals as part of your accommodations. "

Since they allow you to book 3 in a bedroom, then *3 is the max. capacity*. Therefore all three will get meals. I will be quite upset if they deny me any meals.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> The website specifically says, " As Sleeper Service passengers, you and your sleeping car companions (*up to the maximum passenger capacity for your accommodation*) are entitled to receive all regular meals as part of your accommodations. "
> Since they allow you to book 3 in a bedroom, then *3 is the max. capacity*. Therefore all three will get meals. I will be quite upset if they deny me any meals.


The max capacity isn't three - its two. Putting three in the room is exceeding max! So, good luck with that third meal.

Probably the best thing to do is call Amtrak, get customer service and ask the question. If they say to all three, get them to put it in writing for you.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> The website specifically says, " As Sleeper Service passengers, you and your sleeping car companions (*up to the maximum passenger capacity for your accommodation*) are entitled to receive all regular meals as part of your accommodations. "
> Since they allow you to book 3 in a bedroom, then *3 is the max. capacity*. Therefore all three will get meals. I will be quite upset if they deny me any meals.


Please re-read the information that AMTRAK has provided showing the max capacity "for 2 adults" as OP showed in previous post!

A train is not a good place to violate rules and procedures while enroute,the conductor and OBS HAVE TO follow policy,so call

or contact Amtrak in advance(calling is better,ask for a confirmation IN WRITING if they tell you its OK for 3 to eat on a sleeper

upgrad!)Trust us, we wont Lie!!  (getting put off a train is not fun as some have found out!)**Sorry Tom,I stepped

on your post!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

The website says:

* Designed for two passengers

Max. capacity is what the agent/system will let you book which is 3. It has been that way for ages as many people have successfully booked 3 in a bedroom. I don't see why I have to have anything in writing from CS. The website says meals are allowed for max. capacity and max. capacity is what I have booked. Seems clear as water to me?!


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 6, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > The website specifically says, " As Sleeper Service passengers, you and your sleeping car companions (*up to the maximum passenger capacity for your accommodation*) are entitled to receive all regular meals as part of your accommodations. "
> ...


Not a problem, Jim - to the Guest poster, no one on this forum has any control over how many meals. You really need to take it up with Amtrak and get the truth from them. No matter what we think here, it is Amtrak that makes the decision.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> The website says:
> * Designed for two passengers
> 
> Max. capacity is what the agent/system will let you book which is 3. It has been that way for ages as many people have successfully booked 3 in a bedroom. I don't see why I have to have anything in writing from CS. The website says meals are allowed for max. capacity and max. capacity is what I have booked. Seems clear as water to me?!


No offense sir, please call CS and get it IN WRITING,thats all I have!Thanks!


----------



## had8ley (Aug 6, 2009)

Tom is absolutely coorect. The only two rooms that I am aware of that receive more than two meals are the "H" room in the Viewliners and the Family Room on the Superliners. This is Amtrak policy; you might get an LSA to bend the rules for you but then they have to account for that meal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> No offense sir, please call CS and get it IN WRITING,thats all I have!Thanks!


Ok, I have sent them an email explaining my logic. If I don't like the answer I will call them. The policy according to the website is that we should all get meals. If max. capacity is 2, then amtrak should not let 3 people book bedrooms.


----------



## 2 (Aug 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> The website says:
> * Designed for two passengers
> 
> Max. capacity is what the agent/system will let you book which is 3. It has been that way for ages as many people have successfully booked 3 in a bedroom. I don't see why I have to have anything in writing from CS. The website says meals are allowed for max. capacity and max. capacity is what I have booked. Seems clear as water to me?!


It seems you have doubts yourself since you even asked the question.

If Amtrak is letting you book more than the normal amount, you should probably just realize that you've already gotten away with circumventing the rules and be happy with only paying for meals instead of the rail fare.

If you want a different answer than has been supplied to you here, you should contact Amtrak since it is up to them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

2 said:


> If Amtrak is letting you book more than the normal amount, you should probably just realize that you've already gotten away with circumventing the rules and be happy with only paying for meals instead of the rail fare.


I am not "circumenting the rules". Booking 3 in a bedroom has ALWAYS been allowed and the system/agent permits it. People do it all the time. They just require you to call so they can warn you about the size of the room. I can't believe people on this forum think I have pulled something off. Do you really think I am the first person to book three in a bedroom??


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> 2 said:
> 
> 
> > If Amtrak is letting you book more than the normal amount, you should probably just realize that you've already gotten away with circumventing the rules and be happy with only paying for meals instead of the rail fare.
> ...


Sir,Im violating my previous post but you HAVE done the correct thing in contacting Amtrak,please know that we wish you well and

a great trip,if it turns out that they change the policy (IN WRITING)please let us know, itll benefit all of us!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Last year I rode on the California Zephyr and Southwest Cheif in a bedroom with my dad and my younger brother. All three of us got free meals in the dining car on both trips!


----------



## RRrich (Aug 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> I have booked a bedroom for three adults ( yes I know it will tight ). My understanding is we will all get meals. But the guest reward agent reminded me that we only get 2 meals. I didn't ask her, she volunteered this info. which implied it may be some new policy perhaps?


Obviously, we thiink that what the Amtrak agent told you is correct - but many of us are very interested in knowing the result of your call to Amtrak when you explain your thinking to them.

Please be sure to tell us what happens.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> Last year I rode on the California Zephyr and Southwest Cheif in a bedroom with my dad and my younger brother. All three of us got free meals in the dining car on both trips!


Guest, let's presume that it turns that out you have to pay for the 3rd meal, have it be your child's meal and order from the child's menu to minimuize the cost. Also, if you're an AGR member (join if your not) and have an AGR Chase CC, use it to pay and you'll get 1 point for each dollar spent through the CC usage and/or two points for making an onboard Amtrak purchase! Might as well make the best of it!

But most importantly, don't get upset onboard and make an issue of it. You'll be in a no win situation or worse. Just enjoy your trip and if you feel you were wronged, wait until your trip is over and then take the issue up with customer relations!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 6, 2009)

The maximum capacity of the Bedroom is 3 people. From Amtrak's website:



> Our Superliner Bedroom is ideal for two passengers (but can accommodate three).


Therefore the OP is entitled to three meals in the dining car.

The family room includes four meals, however two of them are kid's meals.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 6, 2009)

And from the Viewliner page:



> Space for two adults (maximum of three, with two children or smaller persons sharing the lower berth)


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Aug 6, 2009)

AlanB said:


> > Space for two adults (maximum of three, with two children or smaller persons sharing the lower berth)


Would that not be, then, one adult meal and two kid meals?


----------



## EB_OBS (Aug 6, 2009)

Sleeping car passenger meal policy can be confusing sometimes, even for employees. The employee who must be absolutely up to date and current on all meal policies and changes is the dining car LSA. Other AMTRAK employees, ticket agents especially, aren't always kept well informed when meal policies are changed.

The old sleeping car passenger meal policy allowed for 2 meal in roomettes, 3 meals in a deluxe bedroom and up to 5 meals in the family room.

The following counts are the current maximums for passengers ticketed in sleeper car accommodations;

Roomettes - 4 meals

Deluxe Bedrooms - 4 meals

Family room - 6 meals

It's recommended that small children eat from the kids menu but it's not required.

There is a specific breakdown for each room and for adults or children.

Superliner Roomettes

1 passenger - 1 adult or 1 child

2 passenger - 2 children, 1 adult + 1 child, 2 adults

3 passenger - 3 children, 1 adult + 2 children

4 passenger - 4 children

Superliner Bedroom

1 passenger - 1 child or 1 adult

2 passenger - 2 children, 1 adult + 1 child, 2 adults

3 passenger - 3 children, 1 adult + 2 children, 2 adults + 1 child, 3 adults

4 passenger - 4 children, 1 adult + 3 children, 2 adults + 2 children

Superliner Family room

1 passenger - 1 adult or 1 child

2 passenger - 2 children, 1 adult + 1 child, 2 adults

3 passenger - 3 children, 1 adult + 2 children, 2 adults + 1 child, 3 adults

4 passenger - 4 children, 1 adult + 3 children, 2 adults + 2 children, 3 adults + 1 child, 4 adults

5 passenger - 5 children, 1 adult + 4 children, 2 adults + 3 children, 3 adults + 2 children, 4 adults + 1 child

6 passenger - 6 children, 1 adult + 5 children, 2 adults + 4 children, 3 adults + 3 children

See how this can be confusing even for employees?

These charts are copied directly from the Employee Service Standards Manual. All OBS and T&E employees are supposed to carry their manuals in their gear.

In some of the situations in the charts only a ticket agent supervisor could even book the number of people in the room but each person ticketed into a sleeping car accommodation should be provided their meals

Now I can't promise that all employees, even LSAs will be current on sleeping car meal check policies and maximum allowable checks per room. I still run into people I work with on the Empire Builder who aren't aware, correctly, of how many meals could be allowed for any particular room.

So as you can see, from those charts, three adults ticketed in a deluxe bedroom would indeed be allowed three meals without having to pay for one of them. Hope this helps.


----------



## RTOlson (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the information, *ex223*. It certainly is a lot more complicated than I would've thought.

Hopefully the original poster will be able to get her three meals while we have something to chew on here.


----------



## the Other Mike (Aug 6, 2009)

So, when I take a bedroom by myself and since I'm fat, can I have two meals ?

( :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I emailed Amtrak and here was the reply:

Dear XXX,

Thank you for contacting us.

The recommend capacity is 2 Adults for a bedroom. Meals will only be included for 2 people. Most sleeping car rooms are designed to comfortably accommodate two averaged-sized adults, one in each berth.

We hope this information is helpful.

Sincerely,

Taryn

Amtrak Customer Service


----------



## EB_OBS (Aug 7, 2009)

Guest said:


> I emailed Amtrak and here was the reply:
> Dear XXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> ...



See what I mean? Even customer service personnel can't always keep up with the changing policies. Rest assured, three meals for the deluxe bedroom is even within the old standard for sleeper passenger meals. I'm confident that on-board, your sleeping car attendant and the dining car LSA should be up to date on the policy. If not, ask them to check their Service Standards manual, chapter 8-205 for the current standard. I can assure you that my charts above are accurate and current. With 27 years to retirement I must be optimistic that eventually we'll get our act together and all be on the same page.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 7, 2009)

ez223 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed Amtrak and here was the reply:
> ...


Thanks alot,gospel from a believable source,you are correct that Amtrak needs to get it together communication wise, when were wrong its because

we believe what they put out in the schedules/web sites etc. Hope the newbie is not too confused,I for one will remember this when I can

convince two other folks I can get along with in a bedroom to travel the USA with me!  (of course to share the cost!!!!)


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 7, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> (of course to share the cost!!!!)


:angry:

(puts hand down!)


----------



## AKA (Aug 8, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Last year I rode on the California Zephyr and Southwest Cheif in a bedroom with my dad and my younger brother. All three of us got free meals in the dining car on both trips!
> ...


Guest . By all means follow this advise. Do not make this an issue on board.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 8, 2009)

the Other Mike said:


> So, when I take a bedroom by myself and since I'm fat, can I have two meals ?( :lol: )


Yeah,

1 Adult Menu & 1 Child Menu  !!!


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 8, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> the Other Mike said:
> 
> 
> > So, when I take a bedroom by myself and since I'm fat, can I have two meals ?( :lol: )
> ...


I would have said "Yeah, one breakfast and one lunch... and they'll even throw in a third meal at no extra charge - dinner!"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 8, 2009)

AKA said:


> > But most importantly, don't get upset onboard and make an issue of it. You'll be in a no win situation or worse. Just enjoy your trip and if you feel you were wronged, wait until your trip is over and then take the issue up with customer relations!
> 
> 
> Guest . By all means follow this advise. Do not make this an issue on board.


I disagree, based on the fact that that the Guest is in the right on this one. *Be polite*, but firm and have them check the references and give you the meals that you are due.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 8, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> AKA said:
> 
> 
> > > But most importantly, don't get upset onboard and make an issue of it. You'll be in a no win situation or worse. Just enjoy your trip and if you feel you were wronged, wait until your trip is over and then take the issue up with customer relations!
> ...


As the person who made the above unidentified quoted statement, I don't think we really do disagree!

To the degree of action that you set in your "be polite" statement, I don't think that would raise the communication to the level of "getting upset and making an issue."

But, if after being polite and firm and the OP rightfully or wrongfully still received no satisfaction, persisting with the issue would IMO then rise to the level I was referring to and advising against!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 9, 2009)

I think that the disagreement comes from the waiting until after the trip to make it right with customer relations.

In the OP's shoes, knowing 100% that I'm correct (unless they can show me a newer copy of the Service Standards manual that indicates the policy has been changed), I wouldn't back down. I would never get impolite about it, but I certainly would insist that they check the book and then serve the meals that I'm entitled to.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 9, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> I think that the disagreement comes from the waiting until after the trip to make it right with customer relations.
> In the OP's shoes, knowing 100% that I'm correct (unless they can show me a newer copy of the Service Standards manual that indicates the policy has been changed), I wouldn't back down. I would never get impolite about it, but I certainly would insist that they check the book and then serve the meals that I'm entitled to.


I have to admit that when I was much younger (early 20's), I did encounter a pretty similar situation involving food and payment where I did react in a manner that would resemble how you state you would react. But as I said, I was younger then and now feel that I was wrong in the way I reacted. I should have reacted in a manner that would fit into what Flastaff stated in Henry IV... "The better part of valour is discretion"

I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree!


----------



## RRrich (Aug 9, 2009)

What do you do if the server/LSA says "I know what the regs say, you are not correct. Please pay for the third dinner"?

I would pay maing sure to get a receipt and call Customer Relations. Does it matter that I suspect I am about sky's age?


----------



## had8ley (Aug 9, 2009)

Dear Guest;

Please do not put any Amtrak employees job at risk but trying to circumvent the rules and regs. There are Amtrak employees who ride as spotters and will report any deviation from Amtrak policy to HQ. This results in most cases an investigation where the employee can be assessed time off or dismissed outright. Try walking a mile in an LSA's shoes and wait upon your return and contact the proper channels (Customer Relations) before you have an unenjoyable trip over one kid's meal. Have a good trip and stay calm.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 9, 2009)

RRrich said:


> What do you do if the server/LSA says "I know what the regs say, you are not correct. Please pay for the third dinner"?


I would say "Well then lets get them out and you can show me!" If it's in the middle of the meal service, I'd pay, with the understanding that after the meal was over I'd be coming back to the diner to collect a refund.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 9, 2009)

RRrich said:


> Does it matter that I suspect I am about sky's age?


No, it doesn't matter! As one ages it may give them more experience to draw upon, but that experience doesn't automatically give them the ability to reason any more logically than someone of lesser years! In other words, I'm just as... aah, never mind!


----------



## had8ley (Aug 9, 2009)

AlanB said:


> The maximum capacity of the Bedroom is 3 people. From Amtrak's website:
> 
> 
> > Our Superliner Bedroom is ideal for two passengers (but can accommodate three).
> ...


Well Alan the OP's response from Amtrak pretty much sums up what some of us suspect. The left and right hands are certainly not working in unison. I called down an LSA on the Crescent about three meals in the H room. I had my two grand-daughters and myself. I went back after dinner was served looking for an explanation and a possible refund. What did I get? "It's in the rule book." Customer Relations sent a $50 voucher for a $6 meal. Go figure...


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe I'm not seeing things right, but it looks like the berths are perpendicular to the direction of travel. That would mean that the upper and lower berths are the exact same length and the bottom bunk would just be a few inches wider. Seems like a couple could make do with the lower bunk. Also, it would be forward-thinking to let the chair fold down. That'd be neat.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Aug 26, 2009)

RRrich said:


> What do you do if the server/LSA says "I know what the regs say, you are not correct. Please pay for the third dinner"?
> I would pay maing sure to get a receipt and call Customer Relations. Does it matter that I suspect I am about sky's age?


Don't pay cash you will never see a refund. Use Amex then dispute it. Let them battle it out with amtrak.


----------



## David in Seattle (Oct 24, 2009)

I contacted Amtrak to see if they would send me a copy of the "08-205" section of the Service Manual (regarding sleeping room capacities), but they claim it does not even exist. Is there a way to actually get a copy of this section? Has anybody actually booked capacities higher than the limits enforced by the amtrak.com website (I think two adults and two children)?

* * * * * * * * * *

Dear David,

Thank you for your inquiry.

The current Service Standards Manual does not have a section 08-205, but the section on the Roomette does comply with the information on Amtrak.com (see attachment).

As information, Amtrak.com does give the capacity of the Roomette as two adults only - not two adults and two children, which would be for a family bedroom.

We hope this information is helpful to you.

Sincerely,

Amtrak Customer Relations

* * * * * * * * * *

Hi, 1) Could you please fax me a copy of section 08-205 of the Service Standards manual, which describes the maximum capacities of sleeping car rooms? My fax number is 206-666-9588. 2) In some cases the amtrak.com reservation system will not accept a reservation which is consistent with the standard. E.g., 8-205 specifies that two adults and two (presumably small) children can be accommodated in a Superliner Roomette, but the online reservation system will not accept this reservation. How would I book this kind of reservation if it is not accepted by amtrak.com?

* * * * * * * * * *



ez223 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed Amtrak and here was the reply:
> ...


----------



## AlanB (Oct 24, 2009)

David in Seattle said:


> I contacted Amtrak to see if they would send me a copy of the "08-205" section of the Service Manual (regarding sleeping room capacities), but they claim it does not even exist. Is there a way to actually get a copy of this section? Has anybody actually booked capacities higher than the limits enforced by the amtrak.com website (I think two adults and two children)?
> * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> Dear David,
> ...


David,

Under no circumstances can you put two adults and two children into a roomette. The conversation you quoted was for a Bedroom, which is what Amtrak calls the larger of the two common types of rooms that Amtrak has. The smaller is called a roomette. Additionally on the Western trains and a few Eastern trains that do use the bi-level Superliner cars, there is a third type of room called the family room. That room, as noted by Amtrak in the above response, does permit two adults and two children. You may wish to visit this page to get a better feel for the type of rooms offered by Amtrak.

The Family room is the only room that you can book via Amtrak.com with 2 adults and 2 children. If you wanted to get a Bedroom, formerly called the Deluxe Bedroom and not to be confused with having a "bedroom" meaning a place to sleep, you will have to call Amtrak. That cannot be booked online if you want to put more than 2 people into the room. A roomette can accomodate 2 adults and 1 child, but again that too cannot be booked online, you'll have to call Amtrak or visit an agent at a station to put that many people into roomette.


----------



## darien-l (Oct 24, 2009)

To complicate matters further, there appears to be a policy discrepancy between Amtrak and AGR (Amtrak Guest Rewards -- administered by a Canada-based company!). No matter how much I tried, AGR would not let me book 3 adults into a bedroom, meals or no meals, claiming that their computer was set up to automatically reject such reservations. See this thread for more info: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?showtopic=28598


----------



## AlanB (Oct 24, 2009)

darien-l said:


> To complicate matters further, there appears to be a policy discrepancy between Amtrak and AGR (Amtrak Guest Rewards -- administered by a Canada-based company!). No matter how much I tried, AGR would not let me book 3 adults into a bedroom, meals or no meals, claiming that their computer was set up to automatically reject such reservations. See this thread for more info: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?showtopic=28598


Well since Amtrak is technically giving that room away for free, the normal rules applied when paying for the room don't have to apply.

Mind you I'm not sure if that is really the case here, or if AGR is just wrong. But it is a possibility that Amtrak decided not to allow 3 adults in one bedroom when on an award. And it would be within their rights to do so.


----------



## Gingee (Oct 24, 2009)

I want to know how you got them to let you have three in a bedroom? We asked about a week ago when I booked "just coach" because they told us we had to have to roommetes for three people. Now two years ago, they let us have the family bedroom (three people again). It is just too expensive to book two roommetes.

Tell me the secret. (smile)


----------



## Amtrak839 (Oct 24, 2009)

Gingee said:


> I want to know how you got them to let you have three in a bedroom? We asked about a week ago when I booked "just coach" because they told us we had to have to roommetes for three people. Now two years ago, they let us have the family bedroom (three people again). It is just too expensive to book two roommetes.
> Tell me the secret. (smile)


Just tell them you know the bedroom is a bit small for three people, but you don't have a problem with that (provided you are actually aware of how tight it is with 3 people). That's why you can't book it on the internet anymore, they were getting too many complaints. I've done 26 trips with 3 people in a bedroom. When booking, we tell them we've booked it dozens of times, and are very happy with it, and we've never had an agent give us trouble over it.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Oct 25, 2009)

I traveled from Atlanta to New Orleans and back in 2003 with 3 adults in a Bedroom for day service....the beds were not used. I had no trouble booking this through the agent over the phone. All 3 received meals at the appropriate time. This was confirmed by the agent at the time of booking. With Amtrak trying to cut food service costs, this may have changed, but it was not a problem then.


----------



## David in Seattle (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi AlanB (and anybody else),

Here what I am really interested in, for a Family Room... this option appeared on ez223's Aug 6 post:

5 passenger - 5 children, 1 adult + 4 children, 2 adults + 3 children, 3 adults + 2 children,
*4 adults + 1 child*
Exactly whom would I call and what would I say in order to get 4 adults and one child in a Family Room?

And can anybody supply an image of the section of the Service Manual ("08-205") which describes these capacities -- maybe it would be a help to actually have the documentation when I try to make the reservation.

David



AlanB said:


> David in Seattle said:
> 
> 
> > I contacted Amtrak to see if they would send me a copy of the "08-205" section of the Service Manual (regarding sleeping room capacities), but they claim it does not even exist. Is there a way to actually get a copy of this section? Has anybody actually booked capacities higher than the limits enforced by the amtrak.com website (I think two adults and two children)?
> ...


----------



## AlanB (Oct 25, 2009)

David in Seattle said:


> Hi AlanB (and anybody else),
> Here what I am really interested in, for a Family Room... this option appeared on ez223's Aug 6 post:
> 
> 5 passenger - 5 children, 1 adult + 4 children, 2 adults + 3 children, 3 adults + 2 children,
> ...


David,

You will have to call and hope that you get an agent who knows what he/she is doing. If not, either hang up and try again, or ask for a supervisor who in theory would be better trained and know the rules and how to do it.

But please understand that there won't be a whole lot of room in that Family room at night. By day, you'll be just fine with the huge couch. But at night, you're going to have two adults in the lower bunk (not so much of a problem) and two adults in the upper bunk (a big problem as that bed is much narrower). The child can take one of the child's bunks of course.

I highly recommend that you go and take a look at the sizes of the beds on Amtrak's site to be sure that this is acceptable to you, before you try to book it. And be certain to specify to the agent that you want the Family Bedroom. If you just say Bedroom, you'll get turned away as the Bedroom cannot accomodate that many people under any circumstances.


----------



## David in Seattle (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Alan,

Thanks very much for the feedback. I have had our gang in a Family Room for a day trip, but not overnight.

It so happens that one of the adults is only about 4'7" or so, and the child is a bit shorter than that. So I figure I could take the bottom adult berth with the g/f (3'4"W X 6'3"L), the child's mom can take the upper berth (2'4"W X 6'2"L), the not-so-tall aunt of the child can take the lower "child" berth (2'3"W X 4'9"), and the child can take the upper "child" berth (2'0" X 4'7").

And the trip that we would take when we are able would be on the Coast Starlight... so we would spend lots of time in the Pacific Parlour Car (looking out the window and snacking and wine-tasting), some of the day in our room, and then night sleeping in the room. I think it would be a great trip 

David



AlanB said:


> David in Seattle said:
> 
> 
> > Hi AlanB (and anybody else),
> ...


----------



## EB_OBS (Oct 26, 2009)

David in Seattle,

Unfortunately, since my post in this thread earlier, AMTRAK has revised the service manuals and this included a change to the capacity charts for sleeper accommodations. The option for the Family room for a party of 5, 4 adults + 1 child was removed. It may still be possible for 4 adults to be ticketed in the room for daytime travel only though. Only a supervisor would be able to make that reservation or sale though.

I'm unable to provide you with the actual copy of the Service Standards Manual. It's been changed so the page reference isn't accurate anymore. I'll edit my post with updated information.


----------



## EB_OBS (Oct 26, 2009)

David in Seattle said:


> Hi Alan,
> Thanks very much for the feedback. I have had our gang in a Family Room for a day trip, but not overnight.
> 
> It so happens that one of the adults is only about 4'7" or so, and the child is a bit shorter than that. So I figure I could take the bottom adult berth with the g/f (3'4"W X 6'3"L), the child's mom can take the upper berth (2'4"W X 6'2"L), the not-so-tall aunt of the child can take the lower "child" berth (2'3"W X 4'9"), and the child can take the upper "child" berth (2'0" X 4'7").
> ...


Explain the situation to the agent you speak with. If they understand that one of the adults is indeed small enough to sleep in one of the child's berths then you may be able to make the reservation. Good luck.


----------



## had8ley (May 22, 2011)

Guest said:


> I emailed Amtrak and here was the reply:
> 
> Dear XXX,
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone in Riverside, or Philly, needs some block training....pretty sad when the pax are more on the ball than those that book your trip. But then again, we are paying for the trip. Once Taryn presses the send button you're a gawn pecawn. :help:


----------



## had8ley (May 22, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> ez223 said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


With the new menu Jim we're going to have to roll a keg on board. I don't know if the deluxe bedrooom door is wide enough :lol: :lol: :lol: Maybe Dave can tell us if he'll come out of the Penthouse


----------



## chandj (May 22, 2011)

David in Seattle said:


> Hi AlanB (and anybody else),
> 
> Here what I am really interested in, for a Family Room... this option appeared on ez223's Aug 6 post:
> 
> ...


I agree generally, except one CAN book three passengers on-line in a bedroom (I just did it two weeks ago on the Capitol Limited). I did not have to call Amtrak--however the third passenger is 2 years old, so maybe that's why I could book on-line. I don't know if I will have to buy the child's meal extra, but I will report what happens for future reference.


----------



## Compuwriter (May 23, 2011)

the Other Mike said:


> So, when I take a bedroom by myself and since I'm fat, can I have two meals ?
> 
> ( :lol: )



*Based on the following information, only if you bring something that can simulate the second passenger. Maybe a manikin?*


----------



## David (Oct 30, 2011)

AlanB said:


> The maximum capacity of the Bedroom is 3 people. From Amtrak's website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi friends,

I have found the document "Service Standards for Train Service & On-Board Service Employees" (Effective 12:01am, April 30, 2011 -- Manual No. 6) posted at http://www.governmentattic.org/4docs/AmtrakServiceStandardsManual_2011.pdf.

Physical page 469 of the PDF document (with a page number "8-69" on the page) is the beginning of the section on "Sleeping Car - Berth Service", which includes charts of "Party Size" and "Allowable Party Composition". Here is an analysis of the room capacities.

For Superliner Roomette service, the maximum capacities are: with 0 adults present, 4; with 1-2 adults present, 3.

For Superliner Bedroom service, the maximum capacities are: with 0-2 adults present, 4.

For Family Bedroom service, the maximum capacities are: with 0-2 adults present, 6; with 3 adults present, 5.

I know from experience that the online reservation system will not accommodate some of these combinations with larger party sizes.

I wonder what the best way is to reserve a combination which is permitted in the Service Standards, but prohibited by the reservation system.

David


----------



## AlanB (Oct 30, 2011)

David said:


> I wonder what the best way is to reserve a combination which is permitted in the Service Standards, but prohibited by the reservation system.
> 
> David


You have to call up Amtrak or visit an agent at a station to put more people into a room than the website permits.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder if they would let you split a meal if two people wish to share?


----------



## alanh (Oct 30, 2011)

You could book both berths as "John" and "Jim" Doe. Then go to the diner as John, leave, change your shirt, and come back as your identical twin Jim. 

Anyway, you get meals for anyone on a legitimate sleeper ticket. So if you're booked 3 in a room, that's how many meals you get.

They are required to warn you that a bedroom will be cramped with 3 adults, but as long as the two on the lower bunk don't mind snuggling, it's fine.


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 31, 2011)

Is this a policy change since this thread started in 2009? Seems like the letter from Amtrak is the standard that folks have been experiencing - max of two meals in bedroom or roomette.

The above stated polices are max capacities, but there is no correlation to meals, which I suppose could bolster your argument.


----------



## EB_OBS (Oct 31, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> Is this a policy change since this thread started in 2009? Seems like the letter from Amtrak is the standard that folks have been experiencing - max of two meals in bedroom or roomette.
> 
> The above stated polices are max capacities, but there is no correlation to meals, which I suppose could bolster your argument.


In the Standards Manual, in the On-board Service Accounting section under Mealchecks, there is a statement that *Dining Car meals will apply to all persons booked into any Sleeping Car accommodation.*

As long as passengers have a ticket indicating Sleeping Car accommodations, they are to be provided complimentary meals.


----------

